# Bottom Feeders and how they work



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

Super-X Quick video to show you what a bottom fed device is, how they work, how easy they are to set up and start really vaping within minutes of unboxing it

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Super-X Quick video to show you what a bottom fed device is, how they work, how easy they are to set up and start really vaping within minutes of unboxing it




nice find


----------



## Riddle (12/9/14)

Nice video. I just have a question with regards to REOs... If one has a SP REO will other RDA's such as the Plume Veil, Tobh, Magma, etc. work on them, Or do you need to have the LP Version in order to do so?


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

Riddle said:


> Nice video. I just have a question with regards to REOs... If one has a SP REO will other RDA's such as the Plume Veil, Tobh, Magma, etc. work on them, Or do you need to have the LP Version in order to do so?


 
i think you need a 510 connector to make it work.
im sure i read that somewhere

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

Riddle said:


> Nice video. I just have a question with regards to REOs... If one has a SP REO will other RDA's such as the Plume Veil, Tobh, Magma, etc. work on them, Or do you need to have the LP Version in order to do so?


 
You need the LP (or an extender of sorts).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (12/9/14)

ok cool thanks guys. Don't want to derail this thread... Bottom feeders seem like such a convenient thing. I used to be completely against mechs due to the fact that they are unregulated. But after using one for a few days it is actually not all that bad. A very nice vape. Dripping without the hassle of dripping sounds just amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (12/9/14)

It is amazing dude .

Best thing to happen since bread


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

shabbar said:


> It is amazing dude .
> 
> Best thing to happen since bread


sliced bread..


----------



## shabbar (12/9/14)

this thread is bf related ... not bread related lokl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

